

Introducing Launch Now and Simplified Rules - mecredis
https://www.kickstarter.com/blog/introducing-launch-now-and-simplified-rules-0

======
alxjrvs
The "Launch Now" portion looks so targeted at getting you to avoid the use of
community managers (bright green vs. dull blue, A checkmark, right side of the
screen, "get help if you need it" vs. "wooohoo!"), is kickstarter losing money
by reviewing all of the projects manually? I can imagine they might be popular
enough.

